# Crit: OTTB for trail/road riding



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

For your intended use, I don't see any glaring faults. She is a bit weak in the hind, but that will fill in as she gets in better shape. I would suggest you not ride her on pavement, rocks, or other very hard surfaces, though, and put her on a joint supplement. She is very likley to develop arthritis in her shoulder and knee from the injuries, and the less stress you place on them the longer she will be sound...


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

Her left front knee looks a little swollen. Is that the one that broke? But I would definitely put her on a joint supplement. I would also try to ice her knee to maybe get some of that swelling down. She's a cutie though
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kattia (Jan 12, 2011)

Our left or her left? Her injury was over a year ago and she's been cleared by a vet. Might be perspective as her right front is ahead of her left so looks bigger. 

Thanks for the tips. Any joint supplements you recommend? Are supplements useful prophylatically?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Kattia said:


> Our left or her left? Her injury was over a year ago and she's been cleared by a vet. Might be perspective as her right front is ahead of her left so looks bigger.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. Any joint supplements you recommend? Are supplements useful prophylatically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Prophylactic use is really the only use that is recognized as definitely beneficial...it helps prevent (or at least delay) cartilage loss. Once the cartilage is gone, or torn up beyond repair, joint supplements are of limited value, if any. Cosequin is one of the better known supplements, but IMO generic glucosamine and chondroitin work just as well and are much cheaper...the packaging and advertising have nothing to do with the ingredients...


----------



## Southern Belle (Oct 27, 2011)

Kattia said:


> Our left or her left? Her injury was over a year ago and she's been cleared by a vet. Might be perspective as her right front is ahead of her left so looks bigger.
> 
> Thanks for the tips. Any joint supplements you recommend? Are supplements useful prophylatically?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Horsegears (May 31, 2010)

Broken knee and fractured shoulder?

Do you mean bone chips in knee and perhaps a smaller wither extension break?


----------



## Kattia (Jan 12, 2011)

No bone chip as far as I know. Can't say what happened to her shoulde/ wither. Got her for free after she changed hands numerous times and repeated times to contact her track trainer has left me with no clear information as to what has happened to her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

getting some x-rays might be a good idea, to determine just how sound she is. A good vet could probably figure out just what kinds of breaks she had based on cartilage wear and scar tissue, and you'll have more to work with as far as which suppliments you should get to keep her healthy and happy.


----------

